# Sudden power loss cured with a restart



## jude2 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi all,

Great forum you have here. Been looking around for a while whilst I decided if an Xtrail was for me. I'd always liked them but been put off by all the stuff about turbo failures on the net.

Anyway, finally decided to bite the bullet and picked up an 05 2.2DCI 136 Sport today (66000 miles, full service history). Brilliant car but there is a problem.......

As I pulled out of the dealers (not a main dealer) I was very aware of a bad lack of power. I crawled back to the dealer who called the service area and the mechanic asked if we had sat in the car with the engine running as it had happened to him when he serviced it. We had, for 8 or 9 minutes, testing that everything worked as it should. He said it was "creeper mode" designed to protect the turbo or something.

Got back in and all was fine for about 10 minutes when whilst we were pulling off the A1 at about 60 the power suddenly dropped again. Ignition off then on and all was fine. Went back the the dealer who went off for an hour or so. Came back and mumbled something about air in the fuel line or something.

So headed home with a few stops inbetween and all good (around 50 miles or so). Just took the Mrs out to see a friend and the power dropped again. Hazardzs on, pull over, engine off, engine on, all good.

I get the feeling the dealer is clueless so I'm really hoping that one of you might have some idea as it's certainly putting a downer on my new Xtrail:-(

Many thanks!

Jude


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

Have a look at this thread.
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/159701-xtrail-2-2-dci-european-looses.html
Best bet is to go to a dealer who can plug in and check your error codes.
If you have something seriously wrong (ie expensive), you may have a battle with the supplying dealer. Good luck. Hope it is a simple fix.


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

By Power Loss, you basically mean stalled? Check Engine Light on? Error Code?

I have a 2005 and here's what happen to me, it was a sensor:

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/158372-engine-stall-fuel-pump-crank-sensor.html


----------

